# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Servlet] Mthode Get : rcuprer donnes de l'url

## david71

Salut,

Je souhaite rcuprer des donnes contenues dans une trame http (URL) avec une servlet et je ne sais pas quelle mthode utiliser.

Je passe mes informations ainsi :

Comment ma servlet peut-elle les rcuprer ?
http://10.0.20.25:8080/servlets-examples/servlet/ExampleServlet?id=19400400678

Merci d'avance.

[ Modr par Viena ] 
Dplacement vers un forum plus appropri
  ::arrow::  Les Rgles du Forum

----------


## CroustRyu

C'est tout simple tu as la mthode suivante :


```
java.lang.String getParameter&#40;java.lang.String name&#41;
```

qui te permet de faire a. 

Elle se trouve dans l'interface ServletRequest qui est implement par la classe HttpServletRequestWrapper (en autre)

----------


## david71

En fait c'est dj ce que je fais, mais j'ai un message d'erreur disant que la servlet ne supporte pas la mthode get, comment cele se fait-il ?

Voil le code que j'utilise :



```

```

Y a-t-il une erreur ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## CroustRyu

Est-ce que tu pourrais essayer de faire :


```

```

Je n'y crois pas trop mais peut-tre que c'est le doPost qui est appel.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pourrait tu afficher l'erreur exact que te sort le compilateur ?

----------


## david71

J'obtiens l'erreur suivante, donne par le navigateur.

"Etat HTTP 400 - La mthode HTTP GET n''est pas supporte par cette URL"

De plus, j'ai essay de placer le code ci-dessus dans la mthode "doPost", mais a ne change rien visiblement.

----------


## CroustRyu

Je crois que j'ai trouv.

En fait c'est tout con :

Si je ne m'abuse la mthode doGet (tout comme la mthode doPost) ne prennent que deux paramtres (il n'y a pas le boolean  la fin) donc essaie :


```
public void doGet&#40;HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp&#41; throws ServletException, IOException ...
```

en gros la mme chose mais sans le boolean

----------


## CroustRyu

du coup tout le doPost c'est la mme chose (mais si tu n'en n'as pas besoin ne definit pas la mthode)

----------


## david71

Effectivement, c'tait cela, en fait je ne me servais pas de la servlet avec un GET jusqu' prsent, mais elle marchait en POST...

Merci   ::lol::  .

----------


## CroustRyu

Pas de quoi.

En fait ce qui se passait c'est que tu n'avais pas surcharg la fonction doGet.

Si c'est OK pense au tag Rsolu   ::D:  
@+

----------


## RolandB

Salut,
En phase de dev on a tendance  utiliser la methode GET, mais apres il vaut mieux penser  implementer POST. En effet, tu ne sera pas limiter par la longueur des valeur que tu passes en parametres et en plus les valeurs ne seront pas visibles directement dans l'URL.

----------

